# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Solar grid connect

## JackG

Hello all,
I am thinking of having a solar 1kw grid connected system at my place (Sydney metro).
I searched around on the net for independent information but it seems most of the information is provided by vendors, any of you are familiar with small grid connect systems or knows an Aussie forum about solar/renewable energies ? 
Cheers 
Jack

----------


## arose62

I've seen a few articles in "Renew" magazine in my local library. 
Might be worth a visit to your newsagent? 
Cheers,
Andrew

----------


## jackiew

Definitely look at back issues of Renew  in your library ( in fact why not join the ata and get a subscription to the magazine thrown in - see www.ata.org.au  their current new  subscriber draw is for a solar power system).   There are local meetings held and you may get to meet someone who has already got a system installed and have a chat with them. 
You might also like to assist with their campaign for feed in tarrifs - this is where you the provider get a decent rate or reward for providing the electricity company with power when they need it most ( in summer ) and so mean they don't have to upgrade their infrastructure and build new power stations.  http://www.ata.org.au/feedintariffs/take-action-nsw/ 
Also you might find useful information in the Owner Builder magazine ( again checkout your local library ).   In their events listings you may find sustainable house tours which again would give you a chance to meet people who've already gone grid connected. 
I'd be interested to hear how you go as I'm planning on going down that route myself - although thanks to laws which allowed my neighbour to block out my northerly light to my roof    :Mad:  it is probably going to have to wait until I get a new garage and can put the panels up there.

----------


## rhancock

Try the Permculture Research Institute forum at http://forums.permaculture.org.au/in...06e506e5d0a136 
Just like here, there are a lot of people out there with free advice, always worth exactly what you pay for it!  Good luck!

----------


## petermac

I had a 2KW system installed (Melbourne Metro) a couple of months ago.   It works quite  well. It currently generates between 7-11kwh per day. 
I may be able to answer any questions that you have.

----------


## JackG

Thanks all for the replies, I have been doing a bit of home work and it seems I may go ahead with a 1kw system. (most bang for the buck due to  govt grant) 
Peter,
That is really good, avg of 9kw per day, I was hoping about 4kw per day for a 1kw system. Are your panels facing north smack bang or do you have some offset ? 
What brand/type of panels do you have, did you install yourself or got someone to do it ? Are the panels straight on the roof or on a frame ? Are you overall happy ? 
Cheers
Jack

----------


## meerkat

> I had a 2KW system installed (Melbourne Metro) a couple of months ago.   It works quite  well. It currently generates between 7-11kwh per day. 
> I may be able to answer any questions that you have.

  mmm more info please :2thumbsup:

----------


## petermac

There are 12 panels located on a north facing roof. The roof is sloped.  The panels are attached to a framing system which consists of aluminium bars that run across the roof and these have brackets that fit under the tiles and are screwed to the rafters.   
The panels are Sharp NE-Q7E3E's. Each can produce 167 Watts. These are connected to a Conergy WR2300 inverted. I think the framing system is a Conergy SunTop II. 
The system was purchased through Origin Energy who handled all the paper work. It was installed by their subcontractor NU Energy. 
I'am very happy with it.  It's a good feeling when they first switch it on and your electricity meter starts going backwards.  Today  we have  already  generated  12kw  of power.  Since it was installed in August it has generated over 500kw. 
Not sure how you would go installing  a system  yourself.   The  connections all look pretty straight forward but the problem might be getting it connected to the grid.  A electrical inspector has to certify the system before it is connected to the grid so I assume the system would have to be installed by a qualified solar electrician.   Also to get the $8000 rebate the system has to be installed by a qualified electrician.

----------


## meerkat

So what do these things cost and whats the ROI ?

----------


## petermac

> So what do these things cost and whats the ROI ?

  They cost around 12-13 thousand per kw less the goverment rebate of $8000. So a 1kw system is around $5000 and a 2kw system is around $15000. 
ROI isn't good but the system has a expected life time of at least 20 years and given that electricity prices are predicted to increase significantly you would probably break even before the twenty years are up.  At current prices I estimate our 2Kw system will generate about $500 worth of electricity a year, so a 1Kw will generate about $250 worth.  
But you have to balance that against the fact that you now have a clean source of electricity without the hidden cost to the environment of CO2 emissions.

----------


## silentC

If it were me, I would not be buying into solar energy for at least another couple of years. There was recently a breakthrough in solar cell technology that has yet to result in any new products in the market place, but when it does, the price is meant to be substantially less than current technology. The idea was developed here in Australia but last I heard it had been sold in the US. 
I know electricity costs have been projected to increase, but they would have to go up by a heck of a lot before they start to offset the huge upfront cost of solar. But I believe that by the time the gap closes, there will be much much cheaper solar alternatives available.

----------


## petermac

> If it were me, I would not be buying into solar energy for at least another couple of years. There was recently a breakthrough in solar cell technology that has yet to result in any new products in the market place, but when it does, the price is meant to be substantially less than current technology. The idea was developed here in Australia but last I heard it had been sold in the US. 
> I know electricity costs have been projected to increase, but they would have to go up by a heck of a lot before they start to offset the huge upfront cost of solar. But I believe that by the time the gap closes, there will be much much cheaper solar alternatives available.

  Yes, hopefully the price will reduce when these new developments become available. But the unknown is when.  
Currently I dont think that anyone is installing grid connected systems inorder to save money.

----------


## silentC

I know for one that if you install one of these systems you can just about do anything you want in a new house because of the BASIX points you get from it.

----------


## meerkat

> I know for one that if you install one of these systems you can just about do anything you want in a new house because of the BASIX points you get from it.

  Whats BASIX ?

----------


## silentC

http://www.basix.nsw.gov.au/information/about.jsp

----------


## juan

We all want to save the world, but I think Solar is one initiative that should be handled by large scale installations supported by State and Federal Government subsidies. Apart from being a crappy ROI for home owners, there is the added hassle of the potential problems the home installation could cause to the roof of the dwelling over a period of time. Hopefully that will be limited to a some minor roof leaks,  uneven fading of colorbond , moss on the tiles or the like. But what about in a severe storm. Will we see solar panels in flight? Sounds like a lot of hassle for nothing to me. I will just elect to quietly purchase a percentage of green power from the utility and pass up the opportunity to show off my solar panels as a demonstration of my commitment to reducing greenhouse gas.

----------

